
Some Genius Figured Out How to Play 'Mario Kart' Using His Car as a Controller - jgrahamc
http://digg.com/video/mario-kart-chevy-volt
======
djsumdog
That's pretty clever. If you used a tablet as a head unit, you could switch it
into game mode when the engine is off and parked .. might drain your battery
if you're not careful though. :-P

